# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  چگونه وارد روم یاهو شویم

## saeedzx

با عرض سلام 

من می خواستم بدونم بعد از لاگین کردن با YMSGMod.OCX چه فرمی می شود وارد روم شد ؟

----------

